# RC Carpet



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

Still looking for carpet.can anyone give me a part# for the carpet you are using.i already know about ozite.i am looking for a cheaper alternative.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Home Depot gray indoor/ outdoor carpet the cheapest stuff they have.. been two years with ours with no problems..


----------

